# Schlichtungsstelle CE-Erklärung



## sepp (3 Juli 2009)

Hallo,  


 gibt es einen „Schlichtungsstelle“ für Streitigkeiten rund um die CE-Erklärung?


 Wir haben eine Maschine die Laut Hersteller der Sicherheitskategorie 2 entspricht.
 Nach unserer Ansicht entspricht die Anlage aber keiner Kategorie der Maschinenrichtlinie.


 Und das ist der Sachverhalt:
 An der Anlage ist einen Klemmschutzleiste zum Personenschutz installiert.
 Die Klemmschutzleiste wird über einen Analogeingang einen normalen SPS mithilfe einer Platine Marke Eigenbau Abgefragt. Wird die Klemmschutzleiste betätigt wird nur der Ausgang für den Motorcontrollerfreigabe abgeschaltet.
 Einen Hardwaremäßige Abschaltung des Motors oder des Motorcontroller durch die Sicherheitseinrichtung gibt es nicht.
 Bei einen Defekten Motorcontroller wird die Bewegung nicht gestoppt, außer durch das Abschalten der Anlage (wenn der Operator noch die Zeit dazu hat)


 Der TÜV-SÜD ist unserer Meinung  (haben aber bis jetzt noch keine Gutachten dazu erstellen lassen), der Hersteller der Anlage hat aber angeblich ein Gutachten der Inspecta AB das alles in Ordnung ist  (das hat er uns aber noch nicht zugesandt)


 Somit steht Aussage gegen Aussage (Deutsch vs. Schweden)   


 Hat einer von euch einen Rat für mich.
  Danke schon mal für alles Hilfreiche.


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 Sepp


 P.S. Organisatorische Maßnahmen zur Absicherung haben wir schon, soweit wie Möglich, umgesetzt. Das ist aber nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei​


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
es gibt immer wieder Hersteller die glauben sich nicht an die MRL halten zumüssen! Da Ihr den Verdacht habt, dass diese Sicherheitsfunktion nicht richtig ausgeführt ist, war der erste Schritt schon richtig, an den Hersteller zugehen. Wenn der nicht reagiert dann müsst Ihr Beweisen das es nicht Sicher ist, Gutachten erstellen lassen und den Hersteller zwingen. Die MRL ist ein Gesetzt und muss eingehalten werden. Es sei denn die Maschine ist schon älter dann können andere Vorschriften gelten. 
Ich würde Ihn schriftlich auffordern diesen Nachweis zuführen z.B. über Zertifikate und mit Rechtlichen Schritten drohen.

Hier ist aber der beste Rat einen Rechtsanwalt zubefragen.


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2009)

Wenn der Hersteller sich nicht äußert , würde ich erwägen an die schwedische Aufsichtsbehörde den Vorfall zu nennen. Das Problem ist hier halt rauszukriegen wer das ist und jemanden zu finden der das in schwedisch Regeln kann. 
Je nach Maschine könnten aber die Verfahren -und Gutachterkosten den Maschinenpreis übersteigen.
Desweiteren wäre ich vorsichtig dies an die deutschen Behörden zu melden, da diese dann die maschine eventuell stilllegen und ihr bleibt dann bis zu Klärung auf einem Haufen Metall stehen.

Hab auch so einen Fall, aber ich halte mich noch ruhig , da ich noch nicht offiziell an der Maschine arbeite (die haben noch andere Probleme als die Sicherheit). Eine französische Anlage mit eigenentwickelter SPS , da geht der Not-Halt auf einen SPS Eingang, so wie ich den deuten kann. Der Grossteil der Anlage ist Kat3 und Teils Kat4 (Robis). Die Maschineneinläufe sind zwar getunnelt, aber mit schwenkbaren Abdeckungen ohne Abfrage, da hab ich nur noch 10cm von der Seite zu einer Spindelpresse. 

PS:
Pech das die Anlage nicht aus Finnland kommt, da gibt es einen Streitbaren Mann, der reihenweise itialienische Maschinenhersteller vor den europäischen Gerichtshof zerrt. Wenn man das Portal durchsucht taucht der permanet auf.

Zur Inspecta:
Vieleicht haben die diese Maschine nie gesehen, sondern wie es oft passiert nur die Zeichnungen "kann man das so machen". Angabe Gefährdung "eigentlich kann da nix passieren", dann sagen die das es geht. 

Wichtig wäre hier die Sicherheitsbewertung der Gefährdung, die hast Du hier ja auch nicht angeführt. Gerade Safety, Markus und auch ich waren immer davor hier im Forum konkrete Angaben zur Sicherheit zu machen. Wir können nur Infos uns Ansatzpunkte liefern. Wenn da ein Motor ist, heist es nicht das es sich zwangsläufig um eine Gefährdung handelt.

Ich gebe Dir allerdings recht, das es alleine aus der Erfahrung heraus, bei der Maschine um vieleicht Kat 3 handelt könnte.

Nur mal im Ansatz eine rein fiktive Annahme, ohne Anspruch auf einen Zusammenhang an die Maschine:
Motor : Einzugstelle ,z.B. Haare in drehende Teile 
Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung zum einlegen bedienen : Häufigkeit: Häufig da wahrscheinlich mehr als einmal pro Schicht.
Z.B. Haare in drehende Teile, abreissen der Kopfhaut: irrevasible Verletzung.
Da sehe ich nix unter Kat 3, oder ? (Kat4 liese sich durch konstruktive Massnahmen auf 3 reduzieren)
Alles mal nur so, könnte ja auch ein Motor mit 5Watt sein, dann sieht das wieder anders aus.


----------



## Safety (4 Juli 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
hast du zu dem Streitbaren Mann mal einen Link?


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2009)

Muss mal schauen ob ich den Link noch habe,
seitdem die letztes Jahr das Portal umgestellt haben, finde ich fast garnix mehr.

Ansprechpartner für Schweden zu dem Problem
Schweden
Lennart Ahnström
Arbetsmiljöverket
Swedish Work Environment Authority
Ekerlundsvagen 16
S - 171 84 Solna
Tel.: 00 46-87 30 94 38
Fax: 00 46-87 30 19 67
E-Mail: lennart.ahnstrom@av.se
Gun Fridelt
Arbetsmiljöverket
Swedish Work Environment Authority
Ekerlundsvagen 16
S – 171 84 SOLNA
Tel.: 00 46-87 30 94 39
Fax: 00 46-87 30 19 67
E-Mail: gun.fridfelt@av.se


----------



## Gaida (5 Juli 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gibt immer wieder Hersteller die glauben sich nicht an die MRL halten zumüssen! Da Ihr den Verdacht habt, dass diese Sicherheitsfunktion nicht richtig ausgeführt ist, war der erste Schritt schon richtig, an den Hersteller zugehen. Wenn der nicht reagiert dann müsst Ihr Beweisen das es nicht Sicher ist, Gutachten erstellen lassen und den Hersteller zwingen. Die MRL ist ein Gesetzt und muss eingehalten werden. Es sei denn die Maschine ist schon älter dann können andere Vorschriften gelten.
> Ich würde Ihn schriftlich auffordern diesen Nachweis zuführen z.B. über Zertifikate und mit Rechtlichen Schritten drohen.
> 
> Hier ist aber der beste Rat einen Rechtsanwalt zubefragen.


 

Ist die MRL wirklich ein Gesetz ??? Dann könnte man ja jeden bei Polizei anzeigen wenn gegen dieses Gesetz vertoßen wird, oder ?


----------



## jabba (5 Juli 2009)

Da hast Du zwar Recht.
Die Maschinenrichtlinie ist kein Gesetz.
ABER:
Die Maschinenrichtlinie ist eine EU Richtlinie die in allen EU Ländern dann in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden muss. Bei und ist dies das Geräte und Produkt Sicherheitsgesetz kurz GPSG. Dort wurde die Maschinenrichtlinie integriert und hat somit Gesetzeskarakter.

Die Polizei ist nicht dafür zuständig. Auch hier hat die EU wieder vorgeschreiben das von jedem Land eine Kontrollbehörde bzw Marktaufsichtsbehörde einzurichten oder mit den Aufgabe zu betrauen ist.
Siehe Gesetzestext


----------



## Safety (5 Juli 2009)

*Gesetz*

Hier ein Text von Herrn Ostermann von www.maschinenrichtlinie.de

http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/maschinenrichtlinie/neue-mrl-2006-42-eg.html#c116

Die Maschinenrichtlinie muss angewendet werden!!!
Also die Anwendung ist und war Gesetz, dass wird man dann sehr stark zu spüren bekommen wenn ein Unfall passiert und wenn es ein schwerer oder tötlicher Unfall ist kommt der Staatsanwalt!


----------



## hausenm (5 Juli 2009)

Nun betreiben wir Haarspalterei,
die MRL ist eine RICHTLINIE- welche dem anzuwendenden Gesetz als Grundlage dient.
Das EU- Recht muß durch die Mitgliedsstaaten ratifiziert werden und in 
staatliches Recht umgewandelt werden.
Für Deutschland sind die Gewerbeaufsichtsämter als Kontrollinstantz der
BGen dafür zuständig.
Nun das mit dem Motor und der Ansteuerung über eine SPS ist in gewissen
Umfang zulässig, wenn:
     1) die Ansteuerung über eine sichere Verbindung geschieht
und
     2) eine Steuerung verwendet wird, die im Falle des "Systemversagens"
         in einen "sicheren Zustand" übergeht.
Im diesem Falle würde ich dem Hersteller eine Frist setzen, in der er die offenen Punkte klären muß, danach mit einem "selbstständigen Beweissicherungsverfahren" drohen (nur dieses Verfahren wird vor Gericht als Beweis anerkannt. Alle vereidigten Sachverständige sind für diese Prozedur zugelassen, der Hersteller kann jedoch Gutachter (Sachverständige) ablehnen.
So  und nun viel Spaß bei der Diskusion.
Michael


----------



## jabba (5 Juli 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Nun betreiben wir Haarspalterei,
> die MRL ist eine RICHTLINIE- welche dem anzuwendenden Gesetz als Grundlage dient.


 
Haarspalterei sieht anders aus.
Die Richtlinie ist in nationales Recht umzusetzen und dies ist ganz eindeutig, und dient nicht als Grundlage.


----------



## hausenm (5 Juli 2009)

Zitat
"Haarspalterei sieht anders aus.
Die Richtlinie ist in nationales Recht umzusetzen und dies ist ganz eindeutig, und dient nicht als Grundlage"
schreib ich doch, dient als Grundlage und ist in nationales Recht umzusetzen. Das gilt für ALLE EU- Verordnungen!


----------



## Safety (5 Juli 2009)

*GPSG Gesetz*

Hallo, 
ich verstehe nicht was wir diskutieren sollen wenn es um die MRL geht zurzeit ist ja noch die 98-37-EG gültig und anzuwenden. Ich werde hier nicht einfach was schreiben wie mein Vorschreiber sondern ich biete Fakten.

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gpsg/BJNR000210004.html#BJNR000210004BJNG000100000

man lese ganz oben und dann Punkt 7.
Was ist da jetzt nicht zu verstehen?

Zu BG und Gewerbeaufsicht
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewerbeaufsichtsamt


Der Anfragende schreibt:


> An der Anlage ist einen Klemmschutzleiste zum Personenschutz installiert.
> Die Klemmschutzleiste wird über einen Analogeingang einen normalen SPS mithilfe einer Platine Marke Eigenbau Abgefragt. Wird die Klemmschutzleiste betätigt wird nur der Ausgang für den Motorcontrollerfreigabe abgeschaltet.
> Einen Hardwaremäßige Abschaltung des Motors oder des Motorcontroller durch die Sicherheitseinrichtung gibt es nicht.
> Bei einen Defekten Motorcontroller wird die Bewegung nicht gestoppt, außer durch das Abschalten der Anlage (wenn der Operator noch die Zeit dazu hat)


Du schreibst:



> Nun das mit dem Motor und der Ansteuerung über eine SPS ist in gewissen
> Umfang zulässig, wenn:
> 1) die Ansteuerung über eine sichere Verbindung geschieht
> und
> ...


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Annahme, wo steht das, welche Norm wird hier angewendet, was ist eine sichere Verbindung, wo wird nachgewiesen das sowohl die SPS als auch der Motorcontroller sicher sind und bei welchem Sicherheitsniveau. Es ist vieles möglich nur muss man das auch nachweisen, selbst wenn man keine Norm angewendet hat.


Der Hersteller hat all dies nachzuweisen bzw. wenn er nichts zu verbergen hätte würde er das gerne machen!


----------



## sepp (6 Juli 2009)

*Da hab ich ja wieder was angestellt*

Ich habe heute das Zertifikat von Inspecta erhalten.
Laut Inspecta entspricht die Maschine den Anforderungen der 98/37/EG, EN12100-1 und -2.

Der Hersteller behauptet in seiner CE das die Maschine nach EN954-1 der Kategorie 2 entspricht und genau das können wir nicht nachvollziehen.
Eine Sicherheitsbewertung aus der diese Einstufung hervorgeht hat er noch nicht geliefert. 

Nach unserer „Auffassung“ müsste bei der Kategorie 2 der Motor, sollte die Schutzeinrichtung ansprechen, Hardwaremäßig abschalten werden. 

Klemmschutzleiste --> Sicherheitsrelais oder-SPS --> Relaiskontakte in der Zuleitung des Motors.


Und nicht wie vom Hersteller ausgeführt Softwaremäßig 
Klemmschutzleiste --> Standart-SPS --> Freigabe des Motorcontrollers wir weggenommen.

Mir geht’s hauptsächlich darum wie wir weiter Vorgehen sollten.(vorzugweise ohne das uns jemand die Anlage stilllegt) 

@jabba:



> Wichtig wäre hier die Sicherheitsbewertung der Gefährdung, die hast Du hier ja auch nicht angeführt


Die Sicherheitsbewertung müsste doch vom Hersteller gemacht werden, oder?
Unserer Bedenken kommen halt daher das es im üngünstigsten Fall zu Quetschungen kommen kann. :shock:



> Wenn der Hersteller sich nicht äußert , würde ich erwägen an die schwedische Aufsichtsbehörde den Vorfall zu nennen


Da muss ich mich mal Schlau machen ob wir da einen Ansprechpartner haben

Darf ich hier eigentlich den namen der Firma nennen und die Dok's posten, oder gibts dan probleme.

Servus 
Sepp


----------



## sepp (18 Oktober 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

 Hier noch zum Abschluss meine „Erkenntnisse“ zu diesem Thema.
 Grundsätzlich hätten wir drei Möglichkeiten gehabt:



Information an die deutsche     Marktaufsichtsbehörde und denen die Klärung Überlassen. Mit dem weiter oben schon erwähnten     Risiko der Anlagenstilllegung.
 Information an die zuständige Berufsgenossenschaft Da kann aber keiner sagen,  wie die reagieren und ob sie die Anlage stilllegen können
Ein juristisch verwertbares Gutachten durch die BGIA in Sankt Augustin erstellen lassen. Mit diesem Gutachten könnte man dann  einen Rechtsanwalt ein paar Monate beschäftigen.
Diese drei Vorschläge habe ich dann an meinen Chef zur Genehmigung weitergegeben.

 Die Maßnahmen wurden als zu teuer oder als zu hohes Risiko (Anlagenstilllegung) abgelehnt.
 Andererseits wird aber gesagt, bei Fragen, die die Sicherheit betreffen ist nichts zu teuer.  

Erfolg der ganzen Sache war, es wurde eine zusätzliche Absperrung angebracht, um die Mitarbeiter zu „schützen“.:sm8:
 Das war's

Danke für Euere Tipps :s1:

Servus
Sepp


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2009)

sepp schrieb:


> Die Maßnahmen wurden als zu teuer oder als zu hohes Risiko (Anlagenstilllegung) abgelehnt.
> Andererseits wird aber gesagt, bei Fragen, die die Sicherheit betreffen ist nichts zu teuer.
> 
> Erfolg der ganzen Sache war, es wurde eine zusätzliche Absperrung angebracht, um die Mitarbeiter zu „schützen“.:sm8:



Ich handhabe dies mittlerweile so, dass ich meine Bedenken per EMail mit Empfangs- und Lesebestätigung oder schriftlich meinem Vorgesetzten kund tue. Damit bin ich schon mal nicht mehr allein in der Verantwortung. Und das wirkt manchmal Wunder.
Zusätzlich zur Herstellerhaftung gibt es auch noch eine Betreiberhaftung. Ich denke, die könnte bei euch ebenfalls greifen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## bike (18 Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann deinen Chef verstehen.
Denn es nervt jeden Maschinenlieferanten, wenn der Kunde immer meint er kennt die Anlage besser als der Produzent.
Mir ist kein Herrsteller bekannt der seinen Kunden oder dessen Angestellte zerquetschen will.
Wenn ihr keine Lösung mit dem Hersteller erarbeiten könnt/konntet dann läuft doch bei eurer Geschäftsbeziehung etwas schief.

Mir persönlich  sind Instandhalter nicht sympatisch, die alles und jedes besser wissen. 
Leider wird in diesem Bereich mit so viel Halbwissen Unruhe und Panik geschürrt.
Da muss ich auch die Hersteller von Sicherheitskomponenten und -software mal darauf hinweisen. Am Schreibtisch ist alles klar und definiert, doch ist die Realität meist anders.
Zum Glück sind die Verantwortlichen bei unseren Kunden so klug und nehmen nicht jedes Stück Papier als Gesetz. 

Doch einmal ein Beispiel zum lächeln.
Habe gerade das Problem, dass ein Aggregat mit einer CEE 16A flexibel angeschlossen ist. Das Teil kann beliebig verschoben und an- und abgesteckt werden. Der Instandhalter will eine Erdung. Hää?
Wie soll das funktionieren? 
Ich habe den Herrn informiert, dass an meinem Laptop die Erdung ebenfalls fehlt.

Also immer die Kirche im Dorf lassen sagt bei uns.

Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## sepp (19 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Den ganzen Schriftverkehr hab ich natürlich archiviert und wird auch in der Anlagenakte entsprechend abgebildet.



bike schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind Instandhalter nicht sympatisch, die alles und jedes besser wissen.
> Leider wird in diesem Bereich mit so viel Halbwissen Unruhe und Panik geschürrt.
> Da muss ich auch die Hersteller von Sicherheitskomponenten und -software mal darauf hinweisen. Am Schreibtisch ist alles klar und definiert, doch ist die Realität meist anders.



Ich nehme das jetzt mal nicht so persönlich wie ich es am Anfang aufgefasst haben.

Ich behaupte auch nicht das ich alles besser weiß.
Bevor ich den Hersteller kontaktiert habe, habe ich auch noch 2 Kollegen, unsere VEFK und einen Sicherheitsmeister gefragt, ob das so in Ordnung ist.Alle waren aber der Meinung, dass das so nicht in Ordnung ist.

Erst dann habe ich den Hersteller kontaktiert und Ihn gebeten das er uns doch sein Sicherheitskonzept erklären möge, da wir es nicht nachvollziehen können.

Es kann durchaus sein das unsere Forderungen überzogen sind und wir von den restlichen 98% unserer Lieferanten "verwöhnt" wurden.
Aber ich denke als Hersteller sollte man auch soweit sein, dass man sein Anlagenkonzept den Kunden erklärt(auch wen die Anlage schon bezahlt ist) und nicht einfach sagt:  





> Das passt schon, das haben die ja "abgenommen"


 Und diese Einstellung verstehe ich nicht, zum einen die des Herstellers wen er denkt er hat alles richtig gemacht kann er es doch erklären und zum anderen die unserer Firma da ich mir sicher bin wen der Fehler bei der IBN aufgefallen wäre hätte der Hersteller die Anlage wieder einpacken dürfen und wir wären zur Konkurrenz gegangen.
 Aber jetzt nach einem Jahr, würde man bei der Geschäftsleitung damit nur negativ auffallen und deshalb wird es nicht weiterverfolgt.         




bike schrieb:


> Doch einmal ein Beispiel zum lächeln.
> Habe gerade das Problem, dass ein Aggregat mit einer CEE 16A flexibel angeschlossen ist. Das Teil kann beliebig verschoben und an- und abgesteckt werden. Der Instandhalter will eine Erdung. Hää?
> Wie soll das funktionieren?
> Ich habe den Herrn informiert, dass an meinem Laptop die Erdung ebenfalls fehlt.


 

 Da muss ich dir recht geben.
 Bei so einen würde ich mich auch fragen was der eigentlich will.
 Vor allem wende ich mich wegen so was nicht an den Hersteller, wen er sich einbilde er braucht einen zusätzliche Erdung (aus welchen gründen auch immer, kann ja auch sein das sich das Sicherheitsmeister einbildet)  kann er die doch auch selber Installieren oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch,


Servus
Sepp


----------



## jabba (19 Oktober 2009)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Der Instandhalter will eine Erdung. Hää?


 
Wenn der Instandhalter einer Erdung haben will, soll er den Kopf in den Sand stecken *ROFL*

Aber wie so vielen Dingen, kann man auch hier nicht ausschliessen das es notwendig ist.


----------



## Safety (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
warum fragst Du nicht wie er darauf kommt bzw. wo in welcher Norm das gefordert wird. Vieleicht denkt er an die EMV Richtline und an Potenzialausgleich? Kommt auf die Maschine bzw. Anlage an, dann könnte es gut sein, dass er Recht hat.

Es handelt sich um Deinen Kunden!


----------

